# Long 1



## anthonyc (Jan 28, 2003)

In Infinite Insites Vol 5 Mr. Parker details the moves contained in Long 1 (Pg 22).Number 6c says Roundhouse Punch. However, I can't find a roundhouse in the entire form. After speaking with people more knowledgeable than I we have made the conclusion that either a) it is a typo, or b) the uppercuts are considered roundhouses on the vertical plane. I just don't envision uppercuts as being circular in nature or following any of the rest of the definition of a roundhous. Any help out there?


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 28, 2003)

I placed one plausible explanation in your duplicate post in Kenpo General.

Dan


----------



## Elfan (Jan 28, 2003)

What about during the "isolation" section at the end?


----------

